# 5 & 6



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2015)

Sat on a smoking water oak the other evening. About an hour before dark here come 2 deer. One gets sideway at about 15 yards or so and gets ....drilled. It runs maybe 40 yards and goes down. I got the shot and flop on film and I sit back to talk about it some and here come two more deer. One sees me and they lock up a minute. she don`t make me out but I did not want to risk running her off so I did not fool with the camera. The big does goes by and I shoot the next in line quartering steep at 18 steps. The deer spins some and I hit good on one side and the arrow comes out in the chitlens. 
I went ahead and boned out the first one and came back first thing in the morning and found the other after a fairly easy but long blood trail. Thank you lord for more meat. RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 20, 2015)

Your good and warmed up now, just in time for the rut. Have mercy! Good stuff Robert!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2015)

Ah killer elite! !!!!!! Dang it man you are tearing them up!!!!!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 20, 2015)

congratulations on two more!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 20, 2015)

Making it look so easy......Skills!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats Sir.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats again Robert!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 21, 2015)

Good deal, sir.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Poynor (Oct 21, 2015)

Good deal Sir


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 21, 2015)

Well done. I like the bow.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2015)

Good shooting


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 21, 2015)

Good RC. Keep them stirred up.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 21, 2015)

Proud for u RC make it look easy
,


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great hunt RC! What can you say about the man who is on his way to tagging out early???? DANG !!! And without wheels!!!! Double dang, once again my hat is off to you Mr RC!!!!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 21, 2015)

Mighty fine RC! Keep'em coming.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks all! that is the very first bow I ever made. I hunted with it a few months then made a longbow and started really hunting with those. I almost gave this bow away years ago. glad I kept it. RC


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 21, 2015)

Congrats RC!!  You and Dendy are surely getting it done.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 22, 2015)

I like it, ALAWT! Way to go RC!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 23, 2015)

Another legend....


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

Well done once again!  You definitely have it down!


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 1, 2015)

Man, you and Dendy keep it up and they are gonna have doe days down there. Congratulations sir


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats


----------

